# Fish ID



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I believe this is some kind of snapper. Pictures from a google search were inconclusive so I assume it is the juvie version of one of the common species. (this one was only 15")


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

cool, thanks. what app is that?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that the only one you caught or did you find em in numbers?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Woulda made some good eats.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

*Fish id*

I belive that is a mangrove snapper


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

its a mangrove or what we call a black snapper and for inshore thats a decent fish they only have to be 10in to keep


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I only got the one, but i was drifting and didn't stop to drop on that spot again, so who knows. Shoulda kept it!


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

It ate a buck tail with a gulp teaser on a double drop flounder rig I was working.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Fishrulesapp

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Mangrove snapper. I find them all the time near shoreline rock formations and near the rocks by the Pass. They are an excellent fish to eat.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

This is one of those fish that makes common names rather confusing. This snapper is known by ALL of the following names (some already given by previous forum members): Grey, Black, Mangrove, or Mango Snapper depending on who you talk to and/or where it was caught. If your curious the scientific name is _Lutjanus griseus_.

FYI, they are absolutely delicious! One of my favorite fish to eat!

Good luck, keep jacking em up!
Alex


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

+1 on favorites to eat


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Make great fish tacos!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not finding a fish rules app for saltwater.


----------

